

Prius used as an emergency generator - amrithk
http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/23/prius-its-not-just-a-car-its-an-emergency-generator/?em

======
tudorachim
I find it hard to believe that they actually advocated using hybrids to give
power back to a smart grid. The idea behind "giving back power" is to use
renewable sources installed around the home, not to burn gas in a place that
is not a power station.

